# Zona Razor review



## swirt

Great review Mafe. Funny that you describe needing a thinner pencil, made me laugh, but it really is true.

You've probably already noticed that you can pull the saw straight out of the handle, So I am sure that you could whip up a better handle with no problem. (you'll probably put in a built in grease box for convenience too) 

Can I get you to write that last line about me knowing what I am talking about in a handwritten note so I can show it to my wife? She needs more convincing. If I print this out she'll just say that I wrote that myself


----------



## mafe

I laugh my dear Swirt,
I can call her!
I think I'll do a better handle, a vertical one, thank you for the idea.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Schwieb

Yet another tool I must buy. Thanks for reviewing it Mads. Thats pretty darn good jointery fora first attempt.


----------



## patron

not bad 
for a 'mad(s)' woodworker !

sweet saws
good review


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thanks,for the rewiew Mads

an Adria type handle would fit very niice on them…..LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe

Tom I do not know those saws… Give me a link!


----------



## docholladay

There you go. Now somebody has a tool that I don't have. You know I'm going to have to go and buy them now.

Great review Mads.

I saw Swirts review on one of these a while back and started to buy one then.

Swirt, don't bother trying to get a hand written note. It wouldn't do any good. "A prophet is never without honor, except in his own home." (paraphrase)


----------



## RogerBean

I agree. I have a number of small saws, but these are my favorites. For small work they are unbeatable.
Roger


----------

